# Sunday June 5th 2022 - the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride -This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 31, 2022)

_*That's right - THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY is the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle in Long Beach California - These rides are held the FTRST SUNDAY of EVERY MONTH all year round in Southern California *_
_*
I will have *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* shirts - *__*CC *__*hats - *__*CC*__* bicycle license plates & more *__*available BEFORE THE RIDE BEGINS*__* 
*_
_*Meet & greet *__*@ 9:30am 
Kickstands up @ *__*10:30am *_
_*
Questions answered @ our website www.cyclonecoaster.com for the latest on our upcoming rides - swap meets & other events 
*_
*Ridden not Hidden - Frank  












*


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2022)

Question: Will there be any bikes _besides_ Schwinns at the ride? Asking for a friend...🤔


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 31, 2022)

Look at that line-up  !!

The T-shirts are very NICE !


----------



## cyclingday (May 31, 2022)

Tell your friend that all makes and models of vintage(25 years or older) bikes are welcome and encouraged.
But, we take no responsibility for defamation and ridicule, should your friend choose to not ride a Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Tell your friend that all makes and models of vintage(25 years or older) bikes are welcome and encouraged.
> But, we take no responsibility for defamation and ridicule, should your friend choose to not ride a Schwinn.



...builds "Character".
I'm gonna ride this old rusty Huffman.
Admiring ALL the MFGRS.
American Industrial AGE!!!



From Fountain Valley, through Newport, Huntington, Sunset, Seal, and Long Beach.
Come on; let's Ride!!!


----------



## slick (Jun 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Question: Will there be any bikes _besides_ Schwinns at the ride? Asking for a friend...🤔




So what you're asking is if it's ok that you don't ride your schwinn this month? We know it's your favorite but live up to your name and ride a Colson. 🤣


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Question: Will there be any bikes _besides_ Schwinns at the ride? Asking for a friend...🤔



*Well since your “friend” may feel left out .. the 1941 Schwinn below is available for purchase … to fit in with a Schwinn … *


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 4, 2022)

Does anyone have a set of John’s royal chain tread tires for sale? New or used. WW


----------



## slick (Jun 4, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> Does anyone have a set of John’s royal chain tread tires for sale? New or used. WW




@markivpedalpusher has John's tires if you can't get a hold of @John directly.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 4, 2022)

*Can’t wait to ride in the morning with the CYCLONE COASTER family .. looks like it will be great weather for the ride .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank




*


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 5, 2022)

A few pics from the ride today.
Love the AutoCycle, @cyclonecoaster.com !


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

Pics from today's ride. It's been a couple of months since we rode with the Coasters. It was good to be back!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 5, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*That's right - THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY is the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle in Long Beach California - These rides are held the FTRST SUNDAY of EVERY MONTH all year round in Southern California *_
> 
> _*I will have *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* shirts - *__*CC *__*hats - *__*CC*__* bicycle license plates & more *__*available BEFORE THE RIDE BEGINS*_
> 
> ...



I’ll take one of those ball caps in tan please if available


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

Good turn out on a great day to ride in the LB on the 41 Elgin.


----------

